# 700 bucks for a new ride



## sudhamike (May 5, 2006)

Considering a Masi Alare-any feedback on this bike?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Whats the build kit on that frame? I'm a big fan of Masi but not sure about the quality since they moved manufacturering overseas. What is the frame material? Give us more details... Is it new or used?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

They didn't just move manufacturing; they sold the name outright. Doesn't mean its a bad choice, but just know it isn't the offspring of, say, the Masi Grand Criterium featured in Breaking Away...


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

According to the new Bicycling Magazine, the Trek 1000 is the best $700 bike they've ever ridden. There may or may not be reasons to buy a Masi, but if it were me, I would at least try out the Trek 1000.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*I would look on ebay*

if you go to ebay; you can find much more bike than the Trek 1000 for $600 or $700
and still get it brand new


----------



## JLC123 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Just purchased Masi Alare and I too am looking for reviews*



sudhamike said:


> Considering a Masi Alare-any feedback on this bike?


My Saga
I am getting back into cycling, broke a hip a few years ago and it healed back funny, that ended my biking days for a while. I had my hip replaced in OCT 05. Pain is gone and now I can bring my knee up to my chin and tie my shoes again and best of all it does not hurt to ride a bike. I recently moved to Eugene OR from Kansas (big change) as you all may know it is a bike friendly town. I decided to get back into biking, I bought a red cannondale F5, two weeks later is was stolen. Decided again on the F5 but this time the less flashy flat black and I love it. Three week ago I was walking through Copelands and saw this Masi Alare good looking bike I thought when I get into road biking $700.00. I check on it a week later and Copelands is going out of business and has it marked down 20% 590.00. I thought I can't buy another 600 dollar bike the wife will kill me. Well checked on it this last weekend and it was marked down 30% to 489.00. I took it for a test ride and some how it followed me home. Well the wife was not happy, but its better to beg for forgiveness than as for permission. Have not had a chance to ride very far, but after riding the mountian bike and then getting on the alare it feels like a rocket. I haven't been around bikes in a while but the biggest thing I feel is the shifting is very smooth. I like it and look forward to riding it more. Good luck with you alare. I have searched for reviews and have not found much.

TTUL


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sudhamike said:


> Considering a Masi Alare-any feedback on this bike?



Assuming you are talking about this bike Masi Alare than it looks to be an OK deal. Not great but not bad. For the same money you could get a bike online with better components (Tiagra or even 105) but in my opinion the better components are over rated.

If you like the looks of the bike, it fits good and you trust the LBS than go for it. If you wait until a few weeks after Christmas there is a chance you will get a better deal on it. Be open and honest and offer to purchase the bike with a 10% discount or 10% store credit.

Buying a bike and having the support of your Local Bike Shop is worth paying a little bit more.

Good luck. Nice looking bike IMO


----------



## JLC123 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Masi Alare*

Thanks for the compliment, not sure if the picture you posted is an older Alare, but the one I purchased is red and black, with Tiagra in the back and sora up front. Haven't had much time on it yet, but is feels like a rocket compared to the mountian bike. I love the feel of the wind whipping through whats left of my hair. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jcfishing (Feb 10, 2009)

*I love it*

I just bought one. My local bicycle dealer slapped me on his measuring machine/computer. He had two bikes in stock that fit me--a Litespeed (I forget the model) and a Masi Alare. Masi was affordable and beautiful (Ano White), so I chose it. I have had it up ont the Cyclops mag trainer for about a month. The last couple of days have been nice, so I have had it out on the road. It feels stable, comfortable, and fast. I love it.


----------

